# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  इन गैजेट को आप पहन भी सकते है !!!!

## mamta007

*अगर आप स्पोर्ट लवर हैं तो अपने साथ गैजेट रखने के शौकीन भी होंगे जैसे स्टॉपिंग वॉच, वॉटरप्रूफ हेडफोन, एमपी 3 प्लेयर के अलावा एक रग्ड फोन यानी जिस फोन में पानी और धूल का कोई असर न हो, वैसे ज्यादातर स्पोर्ट लवर वॉटरप्रूफ गैजेट इस्तेमाल करते हैं। लेकिन जॉगिंग करते समय या फिर स्विमिंग करते समय गैजेट को कैरी करना बेहद मुश्किल होता है। आज आपको कुछ ऐसे गैजटों के बारे में बता रही हूँ जिन्हें आप पहन भी सकते हैं।*

----------


## mamta007

*नाइक प्लस आईपॉड स्पोर्ट किट*




स्पोर्ट की रेंज में नाइक एक बड़ा ब्रांड है। नाइक प्लस आईपॉड स्पोर्ट किट में आपको एक पेयर नाइक के जूते और साथ में एक आईपॉड मिलेगा जिसमें आप कितनी दूरी तय करने पर किमनी कैलोरी बर्न करते हैं, साथ ही हेल्थ से जूड़े दूसरे कई फीचर भी मिलेंगे। लेकिन इसके साथ मिल रहें आईपॉड की सबसे बड़ी कमी है इसमें दी गई बैटरी जिसे आप दुबारा बदल नहीं सकते हैं। लेकिन किट के साथ आपको एक एक्स्ट्रा बैटरी मिलेगी।

----------


## mamta007

*वेव वायरलैस एमपी 3 प्लेयर*

वेव वॉयरलैस एमपी 3 प्लेयर खासतौर से स्विमिंग लवर्स के लिए है। ये एमपी3 प्लेयर पूरी तरह से वॉटरप्रूफ है साथ ही इसमें धूल मिट्टी का काई असर नहीं पड़ता। प्लेयर में हनीकांग बैंड लगी हुई है जिससे पसीने की वजह से बैंड खराब नहीं होती। इसके अलावा प्लेयर के इयरबैंड में अल्ट्रावाइडबैंड तकनीक दी गई है जिससे आप वाटर सर्फिंग करते समय साफ म्यूजिक का मजा ले सकते हैं। बैंड में व्हाइट कलर के साथ कई कूल टेक्सचर दिए गए हैं जो आपको पसंद आएंगे।

----------


## mamta007

*स्पोर्ट फोन*




स्पोर्ट फोन दूसरे फोनों से थो़ड़ा अलग है क्योंकि ये मानव शरीर की काईनेटिक एनर्जी से चार्ज होता है। इसके अलावा इस अनोखे फोन में 3डी मोशन सेंसर और कैलोरी सेंसर भी दिया गया है। इस तरह के फोन ज्यादातर  बासकेट बॉल प्लेयर प्रयोग करते हैं जिससे उन्हें अपनी कैलोरी के बारे में जानकारी मिलती रहती है। वहीं इस फोन का शेप भी साधारण फोन से अलग है इसे आप बैंड की तरह आपके हाथ में पहन सकते हैं।

----------


## jeet6162

अध्भुत ……………
जानकारी है मित्र
हमारी तरफ़ से ++++++

----------


## mamta007

*एमपी 3 प्लेयर क्रिएटिव*


एमपी 3 क्रिएटिव खासतौर से साइकलिंग करने वाले लोगों के लिए बेसट प्लेयर है। प्लेयर में लिड लाइट दी गईं हैं जो साइकलिंग करने वाले को सही डायरेक्शन बताती रहेगी। नए एमपी 3 प्लेयर क्रिएटिव की अनुमानित कीमत 13,645 रुपए है।

----------


## mamta007

> अध्भुत ……………
> जानकारी है मित्र
> हमारी तरफ़ से ++++++



*धन्यवाद आपको मित्र....*

----------


## mamta007

*फिलिप्स फ्लड स्मार्टफोन*

फिलिप्स का ये प्रोडेक्ट न सिफ एक स्मार्टफोन की तरह काम करता है बल्कि इसे आप चाहें तो ब्रेसलेट की तरह प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। देखने में ये किसी ज्वेलरी से कम नहीं लगता। इसमें ओ लिड डिस्प्ले के साथ फ्लड तकनीक दी गई है। वैसे तो नया स्मार्टफोन अभी भारत में उपलब्ध नहीं है लेकिल बाहर इसकी अनुमानित कीमत 27,373 रुपए है।

----------


## draculla

कूल नेक्स्ट जेन गेजेट का जमाना जल्दी ही आम होने वाला है.

----------


## Shree Ji

अदभूत जानकारिया भरा सुत्र

----------


## dhanrajk75

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है मेरे तरफ से रोपो ++++

----------


## mamta007

> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है मेरे तरफ से रोपो ++++


सूत्र आगमन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद....

----------


## BP Mishra

सुंदर सूत्र.................

----------


## Teach Guru

कमाल के गेजेट है..............

----------


## gill1313

hindi me naa likhne ke liye maafi chahta hoon mobile se hoon 
kirpya ye bhi dekhen mitr http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=18413

----------

